# cpt code for pta & stent of mesenteric artery?



## tmcmahan (Nov 7, 2011)

Currently using unlisted procedure code 37799 for pta & stent of mesenteric artery, is there a more specific code to use for this procedure?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 7, 2011)

Angioplasty is 35471, 75966 (75968 each addition'l vessel). 
Stenting is 37205, 75960. 
Also code catheterization and diagnostic angiograms as appropriate.


----------



## tmcmahan (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## liz_snyder (Mar 28, 2013)

Can you bill 35471 with 37205 on the same artery?  I have checked and the code is not bundled but I am questioning whether you can place the stent without performing angioplasty?


----------

